# Happy Birthday Djeta!



## BSF (Nov 2, 2003)

Have a happy Birthday!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 2, 2003)

Buggs: It's duck season. 

Daffy: No, it's rabbit season.

Buggs: Duck season!

Daffy: Rabbit season!

B: No, you're both wrong. It's birthday season! (note similar posts to Angkuru, EN, and Uter).

Congratulations on another year of life, Djeta. I hope they return your Internet priviliges in the coming year.


----------



## Mark (Nov 2, 2003)

Happy B-Day, Djeta! 

*and*

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Mustrum_Ridcully!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 2, 2003)

GAH you guys beat me too it! Blast this thing we call sleep!

Happy Birthday Djeta! *hug*


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 2, 2003)

Aye!
Have a Happy Natal Day, ya scurvy landlubber!

eh? wassat? It's not Talk Like a Pirate Day? --> *slinks off... *


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 2, 2003)

Thank you all! 

You guys are the best!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 2, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Thank you all!
> 
> You guys are the best!




Djeta, we miss you over on NKL

http://www.nutkinland.com/showthread.php?t=3748


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 2, 2003)

Happy birthdya, Djeta!!  

I love the puppy...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Djeta.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Djeta. May your next year be a good one.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday Djeta


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

Happy happy happy Birthday and the best of wishes!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 3, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Happy happy happy Birthday and the best of wishes!





A belated happy birthday as well, Djeta!


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Djeta.


----------



## randomling (Nov 3, 2003)

Happy birthday, Djeta!

I always seem to be late on these things...


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 3, 2003)

Thank you all again


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Thank you all again



Was it a good birthday or a great birthday and did you get more than you hoped for?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm a little late, but I hope it was happy!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 3, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Was it a good birthday or a great birthday and did you get more than you hoped for?




 It was splendid. First thing when I woke up, I saw this thread....

(well, technically, I *did* have to turn my computer on first, and I went into General first but , well, you know...) 

That made me smile. 

Then I got to spend the day in my favorite city (Salem, MA) with my two favorite people...(er...favorite person, and favorite dog who thinks he's a person.) 

Much fun ensued  MojoGM & Monty-dog! What more could a girl possibly want


----------



## Mark (Nov 3, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> What more could a girl possibly want




_Oh, dear.  Here we go..._


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Oh, dear.  Here we go..._



They DO say that diamonds are a girl's best friend.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 5, 2003)

_Djeta Thernadier and the Anniversary of Happiness_


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 7, 2003)

No; after Wednesday night/Early Thursday morning, I'M A GIRL'S BEST FRIEND.

Well, Alyson's anyway.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 7, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> No; after Wednesday night/Early Thursday morning, I'M A GIRL'S BEST FRIEND.
> 
> Well, Alyson's anyway.



NEW JERSEY'S ROAD SIGNS ARE MORE HORRID THAN THE INSIDE OF A FILTH GOLEMS RECTUM!!!!!

*grumble grumble*

Or so you say, Drew, or so you say.....

anyways, remember Eric's grandma...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey, I'm not the one talking about Bob's Rectum.

Oops, you said Filth Golem, not the Girth Golem that lurks in RakeRon's car.

Hey Angcuru(and everybody, frankly) click on the link in my sig; I'm in the process of finishing the first chapter I just wanted to get that one out in case something happened(don't feel like retyping it) and to get a reference up for the link.


----------

